# Netflix The Witcher: Episoden-Titel und erste Details zur Story enthüllt



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix The Witcher: Episoden-Titel und erste Details zur Story enthüllt*

						Netflix hat über die sozialen Medien die vollständigen Episoden-Titel der ersten Staffel von "The Witcher" enthüllt. Mit dabei sind auch schon erste Hinweise, auf was sich die jeweiligen Titel beziehen. Es darf also bereits jetzt spekuliert werden, um was es in der Serie im Großen und Ganzen gehen wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix The Witcher: Episoden-Titel und erste Details zur Story enthüllt*


----------

